# ^^^ BLUE ICE PEARL ^^^



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

does anyone have pics of blue ice pearl with a navy blue interior or can anyone give me a better idea of a caparision color to it..for example is it more of a baby blue color or a darker blue like a navy?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ID LIKE TO SEE SOME BLUE IE PEARL BUT HEY DO THEY MAKE A RED ICE PEARL ???


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

sem has some stuff called lightning fx. its kinda like it, they offer different colors


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 14 2007, 07:53 AM~9223819
> *ID LIKE TO SEE SOME BLUE IE PEARL BUT HEY DO THEY MAKE A RED ICE PEARL ???
> *




yeah but i wouldn't put it over white in my opinion it looks pink over white.........dark colors are best......


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 13 2007, 02:31 PM~9219283
> *does anyone have pics of blue ice pearl with a navy blue interior or can anyone give me a better idea of a caparision color to it..for example is it more of a baby blue color or a darker blue like a navy?
> *


I have blue ice pearl on my ride. The top is oriental candy, and the rest of the body is a light blue metallic. On the top the pearl blends in , but over the body when the sun , or light hits it similar to the oriental on top. When sun or light aren't hitting it the body just looks light blue. hope I explained it good enough. I will post pics in a little while.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 14 2007, 06:17 AM~9224390
> *sem has some stuff called lightning fx. its kinda like it, they offer different colors
> *


actually its the EXACT same stuff


SEM and HOK buy it from the same manufacturer.



and they BOTH offer the exact same colors, SEM doesnt offer any color that HOK doesnt have or vice versa. unless they have changed something in the past 2 months.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 14 2007, 09:25 AM~9225437
> *yeah but i wouldn't put it over white in my opinion it looks pink over white.........dark colors are best......
> *


thanks for the advise got any pics ???


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 14 2007, 11:25 AM~9225437
> *yeah but i wouldn't put it over white in my opinion it looks pink over white.........dark colors are best......
> *


red pearls over white base will look like mark kay pick for shure


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres some blue ice over white


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 15 2007, 01:51 AM~9231475
> *heres some blue ice over white
> 
> 
> ...


thanks zach....so it is more of a baby blue look..i wonder what it would look like with navy blue interior or if it would look better with baby blue interior


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 15 2007, 02:16 PM~9234057
> *thanks zach....so it is more of a baby blue look..i wonder what it would look like with navy blue interior or if it would look better with baby blue interior
> *


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 15 2007, 11:16 AM~9234057
> *thanks zach....so it is more of a baby blue look..i wonder what it would look like with navy blue interior or if it would look better with baby blue interior
> *


here is my interior


pics aren't that good,and are before the patterns too


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 14 2007, 09:29 PM~9229492
> *actually its the EXACT same stuff
> SEM and HOK buy it from the same manufacturer.
> and they BOTH offer the exact same colors, SEM doesnt offer any color that HOK doesnt have or vice versa. unless they have changed something in the past 2 months.
> *


ive got the thunder blue on my suburban, i used some orange color on a bike i painted a while back.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

here it is at a show


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

maybe a blue pearl would work for ya instead of the ice pearl.......


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 14 2007, 10:50 PM~9231467
> *red pearls over white base will look like mark kay pick for shure
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: looks tooo pink


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 15 2007, 07:48 PM~9236810
> *ive got the thunder blue on my suburban, i used some orange color on a bike i painted a while back.
> *


thats all good and all, but it has nothing to do with what you said about SEM offering different colors.

SEM (or anyone else for that matter) doesnt offer ANY orange colors in the Lighting FX line. 


The actual manufacturer who SEM, HOK (and everyone else) buys that type of material from, doesnt make an orange in the crushed glass "pearls". 


you might be thinking of "electric orange" but that is a liquid product, its no where near the same as the Lightning FX or HOK's Ice Pearl. SORRY, BUT ORANGE DOESNT EXIST. 

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

*BY THE WAY...*


SEM Lightning FX Thunder Blue 33052 *is the EXACT same product as* HOK Ice Blue IP05


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

i didnt buy it .a buddy brought it with his paint to me. the guy at the store gave him a dab of it. ok maybe it was copper? hell it was somewhere in the orange color line!
guess ya cant really see it in the pic


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 19 2007, 07:50 PM~9261371
> *i didnt buy it .a buddy brought it with his paint to me. the guy at the store gave him a dab of it. ok maybe it was copper? hell it was somewhere in the orange color line!
> guess ya cant really see it in the pic
> 
> ...


THE COLORS AVAILABLE ARE:

SEM white lightning 33012...........HOK ice white IP02
SEM sun gold 33022...................HOK ice gold IP01
SEM hurricane red 33032............HOK ice red IP03
SEM ultra violet 33042................HOK ice violet IP04
SEM thunder blue 33052.............HOK ice blue IP05
SEM electro green 33062............HOK ice green IP06



maybe it was HYPER FX, but it definitely isnt LIGHTNING FX, there isnt anything orange, copper or coral colored, but there is HYPER FX Copperhead 33322. its hard to tell from that pic, but it doesnt look like anything from the LIGHTNING or ICE PEARL lines.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Nov 15 2007, 01:16 PM~9234057
> *thanks zach....so it is more of a baby blue look..i wonder what it would look like with navy blue interior or if it would look better with baby blue interior
> *


no prob steve, ive seen this combo before and it looked like a white car until it got in the right light then it fliped to blue, it was pretty nice


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 19 2007, 10:04 PM~9261977
> *THE COLORS AVAILABLE ARE:
> 
> SEM white lightning 33012...........HOK ice white IP02
> ...


might have been?like i said it was brought to me in a small container  
oether way they all have a nice effect over the right base color,most over black


----------

